# Pet Hair



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I did a search but didn't find anything. If there is a thread on this subject by all means delete and point me in the right direction.

This year is our first year with out new black lab. Well of course you all with labs know they shed hair some. So I was wondering what you all do about the hair in your camper and what vacumn cleaner (if any) do you all use. I'd like to find one that is small but still powerful enough to get the hair up out of the carpet.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Mike!

It IS amazing how much a Lab sheds, isn't it?? We have 3 Shelties who ALWAYS go with us. Our prior campers had VERY little carpet so we swept up the "spare Sheltie" on a daily basis. Our new 5'er does have more carpet and the little Dyson that we got for quick clean-ups in the house will go out to the camper. We've never not had dogs (and cats) and have tried ALOT of cleaning products. The Dyson REALLY does do the job ...nothing has pulled up dog/cat hair like it - - - even when the hair has been woven into fabric - - - _AND_ it's a VERY manageable size (and price). btw, if you have pillows that pick up the hair, use a damp (not wet) sponge or washcloth ... those pillows will be hairless in a snap (or swipe).


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have two vacuums that I use, both work equally good, but I will only bring one to the Outback. I use a Miele canister vac, and I have a Rainbow e2 vac that has water filtration. You have never seen a vacuum that does a better job than that, but at over $1200 and having to put water in it, I dont need to bring that one. The Miele works great, is quiet and light enough to carry to the trailer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outback loft said:


> I have two vacuums that I use, both work equally good, but I will only bring one to the Outback. I use a Miele canister vac, and I have a Rainbow e2 vac that has water filtration. You have never seen a vacuum that does a better job than that, but at over $1200 and having to put water in it, I dont need to bring that one. The Miele works great, is quiet and light enough to carry to the trailer.


Glad that Rainbow works for you. We replaced our's with a full-sized Dyson.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> I have two vacuums that I use, both work equally good, but I will only bring one to the Outback. I use a Miele canister vac, and I have a Rainbow e2 vac that has water filtration. You have never seen a vacuum that does a better job than that, but at over $1200 and having to put water in it, I dont need to bring that one. The Miele works great, is quiet and light enough to carry to the trailer.


Glad that Rainbow works for you. We replaced our's with a full-sized Dyson.
[/quote]

Well when I vacuum with the Rainbow, I don't have to dust anything in the house for a long time. The Miele does a great job, but there is always that little bit of dust that is not visible that blows back out. The only other thing I would have besides a Miele is a central vac system.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We have two dogs that shed year round. However, come mid June the Elkhounds (Nordic Dogs) begin to shed their undercoat and the "fur bomb" is unbelievable!! The fur literally comes out by the handful. The first line of defense is brushing, we can remove bags of fur in one session and the dogs love it. We find that nothing compares the the "furminator" brush for removing the shedding undercoat, expensive, but worth it. As for vacuums, I find a portable ShopVac with the bristle brush attachment works best for the money, but I have very little carpet in my trailer. Regardless what you use, it is a constant battle.

DAN


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Elkhounds and Shelties have ALOT in common!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a Rainbow also...I use it in the house on my hardwood floors..nothing gets past the water. As far as the Outback, I am lucky enough to have one with no carpeted floors. Only on the step to the rear slide and to the front bunks. All I do is give my dogs a thorough bathing before we leave and then keep them brushed while at camp. Then its just a matter of sweeping the floors daily. ---Mike


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the input so far. We just purchased the furminator and the first time i used it i was amazed at the hair i got off Marlo. We were told not o use it alot on her but after talking to the vet and several others it's ok to use it more often. We have the 31RQS and there's not alot of carpet but I have removed one of the beds and we put the kennels there and when Hayden gets dressed we notice he has dog hair on his clothes. I'm wanting a small vac to vacuum up what carpet we do have without having to get some huge thing that I would have wrestle with to use.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Thanks for the input so far. We just purchased the furminator and the first time i used it i was amazed at the hair i got off Marlo. We were told not o use it alot on her but after talking to the vet and several others it's ok to use it more often. We have the 31RQS and there's not alot of carpet but I have removed one of the beds and we put the kennels there and when Hayden gets dressed we notice he has dog hair on his clothes. I'm wanting a small vac to vacuum up what carpet we do have without having to get some huge thing that I would have wrestle with to use.


The small shop vac with the bristle brush is perfect for what you want. They are very small, inexpensive, and can be used to vacuum hair off of clothes and furniture easily. I just bought a mini ShopVac for the trailer for $24, about 1 gallon capacity, lightweight, and lots of suction. Filters are easy to get or can be cleaned and rinsed while on the road.

DAN


----------



## 708 (Mar 29, 2010)

We use a Hoover Linx in the camper and LOVE it. It does a great job. Works great on the hard floor and carpet. It is small enough to get into tight spots in the camper too. Can use it on throw rugs too without sucking them up in the process.

Andrea


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Our vacuum sucks...........









I can't believe I'm the first one to say that. We have a VERY powerful central vac in our house with a hepa micro filter that exhausts outside. Its like having a shop vac in every room. I love it so much, I was considering one of those central vacs they make for campers. But we ended up with a plug in mini vac that is pretty powerful. (Our Shi Tsu doesn't shed.) I would think anything with a beater bar should pick up hair pretty good.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We found a 5 gal. shop vac at salvation Army for $5 that we use every so often for heavy cleaning but just use a small cheap dirt devil upright that really surprises you with how well it does. If you do go with a central unit in the RV make sure to have a kick plate port installed in the kitchen or the area with the most hard flooring. Then when you sweep up you push it into the port and suck everything up.


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

We took a different tack. We made sure there were NO carpets in our trailer. That way a broom works fine.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I thought that is why they the floor vents where there to collect dog hair. LOL


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

What about a cat, that sleeps in the bed with you?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've never tried if for dog hair but I usually have a 1 gallon shop vac in the back of the truck when we go camping. It's there just in case we need it. It's been great for getting rid of the sand and dirt the boys track in.

The one time I was really glad to have it was when the folding shelf next to the entry door collapsed with a gallon jug of iced tea on it. The jug exploded when it hit the floor. I was able to pick up the liquid both on the floor and from where it seeped under the cabinet under the stove before any damage was done.


----------

